# Sebring 2007



## karsten (Aug 5, 2006)

Who else is going to Sebring?
I plan to drive down from Toronto on Wednesday night or Thursday. It's a long drive but Sebring is always worth it.
Karsten


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm jealous!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

Hey K, I'm leaving Thursday morning from PA or DC. If you need a place to crash about 6hrs closer to Sebring on Friday, drop me a line. Maybe we can convoy.
Anthony Garbis, our main forum admin, and I are heading down in my S4 on Thursday morning.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Anthony Garbis, our main forum admin, and I are heading down in my S4 on Thursday morning.








no love at all....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (16v)*

What kinda love are you looking for?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (16v)*

Drive your ass down here and hitch a ride with them Doug. Make the pilgrimage.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (.:RDriver)*

if I knew in advance that there was a VMG love in going on I could have done more planning. At this point we have a financial transaction in the works plus projects at work. 







I'll be watching on my new big tv though. And then the GP afterwards


----------

